# Lord Fluffington seems to like his new strawberry prize :)



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I swear this little ham never stops making me smile and laugh.. even when I've had a bad day! 

I went out to Petco today to get a playpen for my syrian (Black Betty) who's still SUPER shy.. we figured having her in a play pen might help her get used to us so we don't always have to invade her cage.. 

Anywhoo, I grabbed one of those small hanging strawberry hides because I figured either Fluffington or Victini would like it. 

I ended up giving it to Lord Fluffignton! After I put some treats in it he dove right in.. and even after the treats were gone he kept going back. Hopefully it will become a regular hang out for him 





And one more picture from the other night.. I caught him half awake munching on some food


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's absolutely adorable 
hes so cute


----------



## TreeTime (Jan 28, 2014)

I was expecting a cat, so when I clicked this thread I laughed. He's super adorable, and I love the name ! <3


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Heheh that second one he has the look of a kid in their pillow fort! :3


----------

